# Paroxetine + Marijuana



## FirstGliderFromMars (Jan 27, 2013)

Paroxetine medication + Marijuana legalization consequences


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

paroxetine turned me, a straight-laced athlete, into someone who smoked marijuana among other things (for a few months, until i got off paxil and realized what it made me become). I must say the highs were really incredible while on the paxil. I tried smoking a few times after I was off it and I hated it.


----------



## Gregory House (Feb 14, 2013)

It's not good.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

pot really doesn't get affected by medicines. i smoke everyday and sometimes smoke hashoil (concentrated THC) and i take many anxiety and ADHD medicines


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

It's safe to combine cannabis with SSRIs.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

My guess would be that it majorly increases your chances of getting serotonin syndrome which is not uncommonly life threatening from what I know of it. Then again, I've never heard of anyone getting sero syndrome from just smoking weed so maybe that's something specific to ssri intake, IDK. I've smoked a bunch while on 40 mg of Lexapro and didn't get sick. 

The weed itself is definitely doing permanent damage to your mental faculties though. I've observed and experienced this first hand.


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Are you taking paroxetine which is the generic brand of paxil or paxil? I saw somewhere online that anti-depressants dont interfere with cannabis. I can't find the link though


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Makes you go cray cray


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Please ignore some of the posts above me (no offense) but some of them are inaccurate including the post about serotonin syndrome.

Weed is converted to chemical form THC which binds to I believe your cannaboid receptors, Which are by far not related to your serotonin receptors.

So in other words there is no interaction between any drug I know of and weed. Weed may increase plasma concentrations of a drug (unheard of by me). But don't be afraid..


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

The Professor said:


> paroxetine turned me, a straight-laced athlete, into someone who smoked marijuana among other things (for a few months, until i got off paxil and realized what it made me become). I must say the highs were really incredible while on the paxil. I tried smoking a few times after I was off it and I hated it.


you did maryjoanna?


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

KurtG85 said:


> My guess would be that it majorly increases your chances of getting serotonin syndrome[...]


What makes you think that?



barry1685 said:


> Weed is converted to chemical form THC which binds to I believe your cannaboid receptors, Which are by far not related to your serotonin receptors.


All, or almost all, of the neurotransmitter systems in your central nervous system are linked. Activation of one almost always leads to activation of another. So it is not at all unreasonable to assume that cannabinoid receptor stimulation alters monoamine neurotransmission; it most likely does.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> All, or almost all, of the neurotransmitter systems in your central nervous system are linked. Activation of one almost always leads to activation of another. So it is not at all unreasonable to assume that cannabinoid receptor stimulation alters monoamine neurotransmission; it most likely does.


Because certain weed makes you really really happy and I'd guess that may have something to do with a release of serotonin. As I said I haven't heard of anyone dieing from weed overdose so its probably not likely.


----------



## andydav267 (Jun 26, 2010)

I take paroxetine ( seroxat ) , and smoke the occasional joint , not every day , and it works just fine for me .The only thing I have to be careful of is that since being on the seroxat I do want to smoke more , but have to curtail it .


----------

